# Sound board from tough rock 1/4"



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys..

I am using this rather new product for us.. its sound deadning board from tough rock and its only 1/4" thinck...the stc rating is 45 on regular 2x4 wall with 1/2" over top on both sides. Has anyone use this product before, and i sure as the hell cant see a 1/4" sheet being equivelant to 4 sheets of 1/2 drywall like they say its when its installed properly.

Jay


----------



## tapwall (Jun 17, 2008)

I've used a product called QuietRock in some offices before, but it was 1/4'' drywall attached to what seemed like 1/4'' hardi backer. But they claimed if used properly it was like 8 layers of drywall. I don't know what the final outcome was, if it was a good product or not. I'm working on a brand new hospital right now and the most that's done for sound is double layer 5/8 on one side full height, and sound caulk at the bottom. And of course R-11 in the walls.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*QuietRock*

Used some of the QuietRock as per customers specs for engine room next to elevator shaft. It was a bit trickier and a lot more expensive per sheet. If you can do with double layers of 5/8 it would probably be easier.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

The boys making the door jambs ought to hear about this stuff, if it really works. Problem is 1/4 is hard to believe that it has that quality without being terribly expensive!

As soon as I get some work I'll look for it! :blink:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

QuietRock, Soundboard, Soundbreak, etc.. only work for airborne noise..impace noise it doesn't help at all.

Never used Soundboard..done alot of Quietrock, expensive as hell and without use of RC-1 channel and acoustical sealant at the corners none of the products will do much good as the RC channel does most of the "grunt work". Also, sound attenuation batts help the scenerio even more.

Personally I prefer double wall construction w/ sound batts & 2 layers of 5/8", maybe throw in a layer of homosote..both from a labor standpoint & a price standpoint.


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

ive never used the 1/4" quite rock, didnt even know it was available. why would you want to use 1/4" anyways ?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

because the ho is the ownere of a couple of buisness, on being partners of a drywall buisness on van island. it was recomended to him, and so we used it.
also you will not have to put box extention on, at $5 a box it adds up, and it easier to handle than 5/8 12 and its supose to be as good as 4 sheet of drywall properly installed.


----------

